# tiki sticks



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

has anyone tried tiki sticks in the past? bought two tonight at wal-mart
one is a tiki moko lizard red shad second one is a 5'' tiki stick swirl series
carmel apple


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

tiki sticks rock! ive never used the lizaed before but it'll probly work. rig the tiki stick weedless and weightless and work it real slow, or you can hook it wacky and also work it slow. Slayed the smallies in maine on them


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Aren't they pretty much just like Senkos?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd personally spend the extra dollar and get Senkos. Tiki Stiks don't have enough salt in them and the sink different each cast.


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

senkos are a little better but they are not twice as good, they are twice the price though, not worth it in my opinion


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have never used Tiki Sticks, but IMO, all the senko type baits are the same. 

I LOVE the YUM Dingers. They are pretty much my Go- To bait when nothing else is working.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you guys are looking for a cheaper alternative try these: http://tricksticks.com/ they are as good, if not better than yum dingers.


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

CShaver8 said:


> I have never used Tiki Sticks, but IMO, all the senko type baits are the same.
> 
> I LOVE the YUM Dingers. They are pretty much my Go- To bait when nothing else is working.


i go to this bassfishing fourm and they say if nothings biting they use 
tiki sticks and the bass hits them


----------

